# Odd Monsanto link to company working on Ebola drug



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

You know - you just can't make this crap up. 

Monsanto gives this company $1.5 million for "specific agriculture blah blah blah" with the potential to reach over $86 million if "all milestones are met". 

Google "finance yahoo.com tekmira Monsanto 1.5 million July 9 2014". (HT app doesn't let me cut/paste )

Then some two weeks later the gov't on July 21 2014 they announce a $140 million contract with the US gov't to work on an Ebola drug and they fast tracked it. 

Why is it that this company ends up everywhere ? Yeah - I'm a loon who doesn't trust the gov't or Monsanto - but crap. What gives ? Let me guess - Monsanto is such an altruistic company that they are searching far and wide to donate all their profits to "feed the world" ????

They are absolutely the real Umbrella Corporation.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Sounds good to me, a god place to use some of their monies for the good of the world. Nothing wrong with that. They make such a wide variety of things that are so good for mankind including ingredients in chewing gum. I Like that.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

LOL. Thank GAWD for Monsanto and 0b ! What in the world would we do without the blood sweat and tears they pour into their work ?? We'd have people starving in the streets were it not for GMO soy ! Quick ! Somebody put a nipple on that bottle of glyosphate. Baby Johnny is huuuungry !!!


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

A lot of the big bad companies, put a lot of big bad funding, into big bad problems, to try and help to fix them.

Folks hate banks. Many banks put a lot of money back into community projects, charities, bursaries, scholarships, etc.

Folks hate Monsanto, Bayer, Dow, . They look at what they perceive to be threats to the environment, they see Food Inc. and assume all is truly presented. That many of these companies provide millions and millions of dollars to research and study, and contribute positively to society, back 4H clubs, build small town playgrounds, send money to research disease control, can come as a surprise to some.

For those who are not fearful, who know the truth behind Food Inc., and other false media, it is not surprising at all.

For those who know some of the hundreds of kids who have been awarded large scholarships upon entrance into Agricultural colleges, in an effort to keep young people engaged in farming, news that the big bad guys are backing good positive research, is not surprising at all...


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Sending kids to college for free to learn how to "farm" with chemicals is hardly something I'd brag about.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

PrettyPaisley said:


> Sending kids to college for free to learn how to "farm" with chemicals is hardly something I'd brag about.


They are sending the kids to college to learn about agriculture. As vets, Agrologists, Crop researchers, animal science experts, irrigation specialists, insect researchers, and yes sometimes as real life farmers. Some of whom may well decide to be "organic" producers, sheep ranchers, wheat growers, vegetable growers, winery connosieurs, dairy goat operators.

But I suppose you think they only send them if they sign paperwork stating they MUST drink Glyphosate three times a day. 

To aid in keeping farming alive, is always a good thing, with the average age of farmers slipping dramatically, we should all be very pleased someone is promoting interest in kids in the agriculture field. Every little bit will help alleviate the problem that agriculture is having recruiting new blood to the field.

Unless you want the current trend of bigger bigger bigger to continue, of course. Fewer farmers mean bigger badder farmers.

Monsanto is alleviating that in a small way. Ironic for some, good news and typical of giant companies for others.

The big companies simply give back a lot. Folks with blinders on simply do not believe it...


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

My blinders get tighter each day. As I walk through my life and try to learn skills to cultivate a world where we ALL have a chance to live free-there are attempts to brow beat me into submission at each turn. Some of us wear blinder that alert us to pure evil while others wear the rose-colored-easy-way-out ones. 

I have to listen to snot nosed punk 15 year olds at the grain mill who say, "my daddy says that when we grow non GMO we have to use worse chemicals than glyosphate" and crap like, "well you *know* there is no GMO barley" when I ask a clarifying question to some other asinine statement he's made. (_Yes darling-just because your grand pappy chose to take the lazy way out when it comes to weed and pest control and doesn't lose a wink of sleep over his role in annihilating as many of the gifts Mother Nature has given us as he can doesn't mean *I* am the fool.)_ They are tightened by the old man at the chemical reseller Southern States tell me that before I plant my barley all I have to do is spray with that super-safe-have-you-a-swig-glyosphate and the guy who keeps bees AND sprays Round Up year after year - and when I hear that MY body, my BABY'S body - have traces of this precious, life saving, world feeding chemical coursing through it - you'd better believe I stick tighter and tighter to those blinders. 

So excuse me while I get back to worshiping Mother Earth and you jump up on your monster sprayer and worship at the alter of destruction and ever-so-gentle patronizing of those who would dare speak against your precious Monstanto and the likes.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I can't believe anyone (especially farmerDale) responds to any of your posts like these, where it's clear you just want to get in a fight over Monsanto. You always post something about how people are so mean to you about the way you do things, when you're doing the exact same thing to them. You can't expect people who do things differently to respect you when you clearly don't show respect for them. Just look at your condescending comments and rude name calling in this post alone. Poor Paisley, clearly a victim here.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

MDKatie said:


> I can't believe anyone (especially farmerDale) responds to any of your posts like these, where it's clear you just want to get in a fight over Monsanto. You always post something about how people are so mean to you about the way you do things, when you're doing the exact same thing to them. You can't expect people who do things differently to respect you when you clearly don't show respect for them. Just look at your condescending comments and rude name calling in this post alone. Poor Paisley, clearly a victim here.


It was started as nothing more then a trolling for a fight over something as this. And if continue it sure will turn into a mess like all the others have.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

I refuse to "fight". But I will share TRUTHFUL information about life and farming. I appreciate Pretty Paisley and her thoughts. Knowing it is not mutual, it is sometimes frustrating.

I have been called worse than a lazy farmer before, but I must admit, it stings a bit when it comes from someone so venomously and with absolutely no regard or knowledge about farming, let alone my specific farm.

For the record, I do not even own a sprayer, Pretty Paisley. But you never asked, did you? You assumed.

To those who get tired of these threads, I apologize for feeding it. It is just that I am a farmer, and get sick of lies spread about my occupation. I find it hard to let the lies go, without attempting to share the truth about what happens on farms today.

I consider myself "fairly expert" in the field of farming, because I have been at it for my whole life, and have learned a lot along the way. 

What happens here, is no different than stating falsehoods about say, nurses and what they do to kill people. I am certain the nurses would come and try to share the truth as they see it about their occupation, particularly when it is so obvious that the dissuading party knows so little about it.

Again, forgive me folks. And Pretty Paisley, I am not a hard feelings kind of guy. I just enjoy sharing truthful information, when sometimes info is skewed so negatively. 

Again, I appreciate your input. We all have input to give. But I think we should all receive input as well, to the extent that we can. I truly believe that is what this site is mostly about. Chatting, sharing info, and learning. But it does take an open mind to do so. Something we ALL have problems doing at times. Myself included.

No harm done, I am fairly even headed most of the time. Except right now: my chicks I just put in the brooding area an hour ago? Well, my 11 yo daughter just squashed one, and is traumatized, so I better go give her some comfort and love.

We had ordered 50, hopefully they sent me home with 52 or so. Poor girl!


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

arabian knight said:


> It was started as nothing more then a trolling for a fight over something as this. And if continue it sure will turn into a mess like all the others have.


I am not sure if she is trolling or not. I dunno??? Some folks truly do hate large, successful, charitable companies, like they are in-laws or some such... If one truly believes some things about oh, let's just say Monsanto, just to pick on them for a bit, :spinsmiley:, I do not fault them for bringing issues up that concern them. But trouble comes when truth is shared from the other, to them, "dark side", and the dirt starts to be thrown, I suppose.

Trolling? I am not sure. I just do not know. I will try not to assume things about someones personal thoughts. Some folks just simply love to hate certain companies. 

Cheers

Dale


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

farmerDale said:


> Again, forgive me folks.


You have no reason to apologize! You're the one who is being polite and yet you keep getting abused. It's a shame when people cannot talk their point without calling names and making fun of others.

And tell your daughter I'm sorry! Accidents happen to all of us!


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Katie, my daughter is ok. She was quite upset, let me tell you. She was scared we would be mad at her more than anything. Accidents happen indeed. It seems like my kids have had their fair share lately. Grrrr. 

Anyway, regarding apologizing. I simply feel ill sometimes when I perpetuate these threads by trying to address info I often see as untruthful. I fear I may come across wrong to some. Dangit, talking with folks via typed words can get to be tricky, huh?


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

umbrella corp indeed....all ya gotta do is follow the money and see the pockets it fills and the influence those persons have around the globe.

just one of these is very loud and proud of what his goals are all about.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

humans basically are miners...we mine soil,lumber,ores,oceans,oils,coal etc in non sustainable ways and amounts.

i raise my hand as a guilty party...i have put in clear cuts that are huge...i mean huge.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

arabian knight said:


> It was started as nothing more then a trolling for a fight over something as this. And if continue it sure will turn into a mess like all the others have.


Baloney. 

While "trolling" is a relative term slung around when someone doesn't like the topic or have a valid argument (much like the "racist" card) - I was NOT trolling. IF there had been recent discussion of Monstanto's altruistic efforts on this forum in which I had participated, you might be able to fling that my way, but by now it's clear my passion does not equal trolling. I had ZERO intention of dragging FD out of his field during his busy season. I dare say - were it someone else posting this information he wouldn't have bothered throwing in some snide remark about Food Inc fans. (I still don't understand why we can't use Seeds of Deception or Genetic Roulette as the go-to movie for a more clear understanding of Monsanto ... but whatever.) 

And trust me - I am NO victim. My intention in spreading the information about glyosphate in breast milk and umbilical cords is to get those who read but do not comment, those who seek to understand all sides when Monsanto has stacked the deck in their favor by infiltrating the gov't from top to bottom, something to google on their own. The information IS out there - you just have to get past the hype to find it and be willing to loosen your blinders.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

elkhound said:


> humans basically are miners...we mine soil,lumber,ores,oceans,oils,coal etc in non sustainable ways and amounts.
> 
> i raise my hand as a guilty party...i have put in clear cuts that are huge...i mean huge.


I agree that we all suck from the teat of the earth - but what is going on in laboratories is really not the same thing. It's one thing to overgraze your cows or mono-crop your land but to intentionally create toxins that are required to use on your patented seeds, then BUY Blackwater for lord knows what, stack the Supreme Court with your former company lawyers, swap positions in the gov't with your former executives ... THEN convince the masses that it's all for the sake of feeding the world really doesn't come close to the same thing. 

But I know you know that. Just saying...


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

Pp everything you claim to know about Monsanto, GMOs, heck even just farming in General is riddled with half truths and outright lies, and clearly demonstrable lies at that which you repeat long after any reasonable person would admit they're wrong. An army of psychiatrists would have a field day unravelling your brain, yet somehow everyone else is the problem? You're delusional, and I think deep down you even know it but you're just such an antagonistic and contrary person you enjoy being wrong. I feel sorry for anyone who has to deal with you in person.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

DaleK said:


> Pp everything you claim to know about Monsanto, GMOs, heck even just farming in General is riddled with half truths and outright lies, and clearly demonstrable lies at that which you repeat long after any reasonable person would admit they're wrong. An army of psychiatrists would have a field day unravelling your brain, yet somehow everyone else is the problem? You're delusional, and I think deep down you even know it but you're just such an antagonistic and contrary person you enjoy being wrong. I feel sorry for anyone who has to deal with you in person.


 
:sob:

What I know about how conventional folks farm would fill a thimble. You are correct. The rest - your perception of how delusional I am is simply not my business. 

But I bet you'll be getting some serious "post of the day" thumbs up real quick like for sharing your thoughts!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

PrettyPaisley said:


> I agree that we all suck from the teat of the earth - but what is going on in laboratories is really not the same thing. It's one thing to overgraze your cows or mono-crop your land but to intentionally create toxins that are required to use on your patented seeds, then BUY Blackwater for lord knows what, stack the Supreme Court with your former company lawyers, swap positions in the gov't with your former executives ... THEN convince the masses that it's all for the sake of feeding the world really doesn't come close to the same thing.
> 
> But I know you know that. Just saying...


preach sister.....its manipulation of masses...creating a product and its offspring(seeds) from that product and if their pollen contaminates my crop its my fault....what a business model for success...then get the govt of the country you operate mostly in to pass a law saying anything you do or your products do you cant be sued for...that has to be the business model of the entire history of the world.and if a person doesnt see that they are totally delusional by choice.

a judge that ruled a court case in favor of monsanto just went to work for them as a lawyer.his ruling was his last act as judge...what a scam..there are mant former monsanto high ups in govt now pulling strings and votes and making the path for them....plain and simple..this is not america...its americorp..

you can back follow civilzation across the globe from resources depletion from empire to empire as they each had boom and bust cycles.consume..consume..consume...till its all gone then on to the next..only thing is theres no next...this is it..the only earth.

we need to mine or resources in a sustainable way where quality of life and freedom are the measuring stick instead of u.s.dollars...ohhhhhhh

its all going to slow..one way or another....its going to be painful for all...its already started across the globe....its all about resources.

but i know you know this....flip flops will be new world currency !!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

like ben falk said the people that came up with sustainable systems where the ones that had to stay on the land they had and couldnt go on to the next boom area.they had no choice but to be sustainable....theres no more land or rather new continents to exploit.

the sustainable people on this planet are so far and few between you cant even call them a minority.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Sustainability is absolutely impossible if you breathe, eat, defecate, urinate, or burn any energy at all. Sustainability is an impossible dream. 

IMO, nothing is sustainable. 

I would say there is more sustainable and varying degrees of less sustainable.

I shot a moose on my land this last fall. It ate my crops, my trees bark, my willows, my hazelnut bushes. Is not shooting an animal like this and then consuming it, sustainable? Well, it took in more food than it pooped out. It built muscle that I am eating as we speak. But as it was a full grown cow, it was done growing, so the food it ate was not building anything any longer, it was sustaining it. Like it is now sustaining me and my family. But ultimately it took more from the land than it and we are returning.

Sustainable? I dunno. Yes there are more moose for next year. I dunno. What is your take on my family and the moose? Because I would class it in the "more sustainable" category, than say a city folk buying meat in a store.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

yes the moose is more sustainable....but its all based on land base...the land base is what sets how or what is sustainable....you and i live in areas of decent anual rainfalls so that alone is a great factor on sustainability. 

the moose/deer if they are taking more than a forest can provide there will be a browse line.if there is no browse line then the forest is out produceing what is being ate. you need to look at the bigger picture too as certain travel areas often have a browse line just because it might be a travel corridor to water.

i have seen clear cuts grow so fast critters could not keep up with it...but also i know from a private consulting firm i was going to work for in Pa. they have to fence areas to keep whitetail from mowing down the high dollar value wildcherry tree there.

my field of planted grains the deer have ate all the sunflowers before they can get 6 inches tall..its always like that.it must have a really good taste like corn plants...i broadcast okra and they loved it too....lol....they just nibble at the milo so its the crop that produces...but once it gets grain formed they start after it.

just the acerage i own..a bit over 20acres...as a rule a health forest produces 1 cord of firewood per year per acre...so my forest produces 20 cords sustainably...i use less than a cord a year with my super epa stove..keeping my tiny home 70-75f all winter with temps in teens every night and as low as -10f.a tiny arm load lasts 24 hours.i wish i had a tiny steam engine to run a generator to charge batteries for a bit of electric power.it would cost me less than what i am paying now with all these rate increases the last 3 years...its either 9 or 11 rate increases.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

farmerDale said:


> A lot of the big bad companies, put a lot of big bad funding, into big bad problems, to try and help to fix them.
> 
> Folks hate banks. Many banks put a lot of money back into community projects, charities, bursaries, scholarships, etc.
> 
> ...


So what I get from this is these companies charge us more than the product is worth so they can take some of our money and give it to the causes that get them the best publicity. Did I get it right?


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

DaleK said:


> Pp everything you claim to know about Monsanto, GMOs, heck even just farming in General is riddled with half truths and outright lies, and clearly demonstrable lies at that which you repeat long after any reasonable person would admit they're wrong. An army of psychiatrists would have a field day unravelling your brain, yet somehow everyone else is the problem? You're delusional, and I think deep down you even know it but you're just such an antagonistic and contrary person you enjoy being wrong. I feel sorry for anyone who has to deal with you in person.


Insults don't add to the conversation.


----------



## Buffy in Dallas (May 10, 2002)

One more reason to hate monsanto

http://www.healthfreedoms.org/wikil...te-and-cause-pain-on-countries-refusing-gmos/


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

MoonRiver said:


> So what I get from this is these companies charge us more than the product is worth so they can take some of our money and give it to the causes that get them the best publicity. Did I get it right?


It seems that way. That comment brought to mind an article that was on the front page of my newspaper last week..Bayer spends a lot of money to look good. The article is rather long but very informative. 

http://www.startribune.com/local/268611322.html (this is part 2 but part 1 has a link from here as well).

I don't profess to know a ton about Bayer OR Monsanto but it seems to me they spend a lot of time saying, 'Trust us..we're not _that_ bad'.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

MoonRiver said:


> So what I get from this is these companies charge us more than the product is worth so they can take some of our money and give it to the causes that get them the best publicity. Did I get it right?


What products are "they" charging "us" more for, so that I can offer specifics answers?


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

farmerDale said:


> What products are "they" charging "us" more for, so that I can offer specifics answers?


Where does the money come from that they give away?


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

These kinds of threads are certainly entertaining. The complainers are usually simply lazy consumers. They are so hateful of their consuming lifestyle that it oozes out of them at every opportunity. They put nothing of themselves back into the ground, no hours of long harvesting and planting. They also rely on sensational newspaper headlines to ad drama to their lives. If they took a week of sincere research to learn the truth about what they are spewing they would realize the truth is somewhere in the middle of all this crazyness of GMO, Gyo, bla, bla, bla.... propaganda from both sides.

If they don't want to feed the "evil" food to their kids they should raise organic themselves. Honestly, most of em can barely raise their own chickens! Or manage a canning garden! But wait, that's too much work, time, and they want cheaper food so they can vaca more often, live in larger homes, own several large vehicles, and all that rot. They speak of homesteading as a romantic notion, but don't have the skills, fortitude, nor honest interests.

Monsanto certainly used has some heavy handed corporate issues to further its far reaching profits. As every successful company on the face of the planet has. If you don't want what they sell just don't buy it, there are alternatives out there everywhere. Organic and non GMO foods, milk, and products are available everywhere, its just not as cheap as you would like it to be. They want the premium foods for nearly free, that's unfair trade practice. Even Starbucks knows that not right.

Get used to it Monsanto is here to stay, what are you going to do? Will you eat their stuff and complain? Or grow your own and keep quietly to yourself and raise your kids/family in the way nature intended to??


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

..and this is precisely why I'm here. To learn. I'm not yet at the point in my life where I can raise much more than a few veggies..at least this year.. but I will get there. I'm no lazy consumer. I'm educated and learning more each day here on this site. I've also mentioned time and time again that I vote with my wallet. I don't need to wait on a definitive statement on GMOs, I don't want them for my family and given the choice, will not buy it. The problem that I can see though is that Monsanto is the octopus kid with a million fingers in the cookie jar and it's almost impossible to avoid if you are faced with having to buy things in a store.

I appreciate posters such as farmerdale and Pretty Paisley who seem to be polar opposites for what they each bring to the table. To suggest the 'complainers' are nothing more than lazy consumers is dismissive and simply untrue.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

MoonRiver said:


> Where does the money come from that they give away?


It comes from inumerable sources. Like any other business that is serving the masses with products, and doing so successfully, a net profit is the result. Some of the net profit is slated for charity.

Are you specifically meaning Monsanto? Because they are such a diverse company. Lots of money comes from the pharma side, and the agribusiness side of the business. Farmers use their products if it fits in with their farms needs. If it does not fit, we do not use their product. It is not like we as farmers have no choice. There are MANY choices. Sometimes Monsanto products fit, sometimes not so much.

That is why I asked what products "we" buy that you are talking about. From the answer you gave, I must assume you do not know what products they make???


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

doingitmyself said:


> These kinds of threads are certainly entertaining. The complainers are usually simply lazy consumers. They are so hateful of their consuming lifestyle that it oozes out of them at every opportunity. They put nothing of themselves back into the ground, no hours of long harvesting and planting. They also rely on sensational newspaper headlines to ad drama to their lives. If they took a week of sincere research to learn the truth about what they are spewing they would realize the truth is somewhere in the middle of all this crazyness of GMO, Gyo, bla, bla, bla.... propaganda from both sides.
> 
> If they don't want to feed the "evil" food to their kids they should raise organic themselves. Honestly, most of em can barely raise their own chickens! Or manage a canning garden! But wait, that's too much work, time, and they want cheaper food so they can vaca more often, live in larger homes, own several large vehicles, and all that rot. They speak of homesteading as a romantic notion, but don't have the skills, fortitude, nor honest interests.
> 
> ...


That's an awfully high horse you're on making a lot of assumptions.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

farmerDale said:


> It comes from inumerable sources. Like any other business that is serving the masses with products, and doing so successfully, a net profit is the result. Some of the net profit is slated for charity.


Gross profit - Expenses = Net Profit

We know Monsanto and other companies aren't contributing to charity out of net profit, so where do they get the money from? They add a little to every product they sell and call it an operating expense, but it is really marketing using untaxed dollars.

I have no problem with employees and officers donating money out of their paycheck, but charging customers a small fraction more and then donating it is not charity in my mind. It isn't costing the company a penny, yet they get the benefit.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Tiempo said:


> That's an awfully high horse you're on making a lot of assumptions.



Well to some degree he is right. Plenty of folks squawk about GMOs but would not grow a garden or hatch an egg if their life depended on it. Then there are others who find themselves unable to get out of the HOA but can't afford insanely prices at places like Whole Foods (which I personally feel is filled with processed crap that's just overpriced) but are desperate to feed their family clean food. I've met dozens upon dozens if these people; mamas who have to wait to buy vegetables grown by folks who refuse to harm the earth until after they've sold the clothes their kids outgrown. If you can look past the apathy of the regular low information folks and see past those who have the means to shop at Whole Foods, you will find a huge, largely invisible group who are just trying to make it as best they can in a fallen world. I just happen to be a lot more hostile and vocal than most when it comes to the difficultly and injustice imposed on us at the hands of Big Ag and those who have bought what they sell hook, line and sinker.


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

I rode my highest horse to illustrate a point. Thank you for noticing, and I absolutely agree some of my assumptions are untrue, that was intentional. My post was in direct and intentional counter babble to the OP. Think of it as a yin/yang kind of thing. 

I don't eat much GMO stuff, nor is there is any need to. I pick and chose my nutrition in that I grow/can/freeze most of my veggies. I vote against GMO by not buying it, and it is easy to avoid if one chooses to. Its not like anyone is blocking anyone's choices of food to eat.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

monsanto.dow etc are/becoming the company store that a person works for to earn wages..then buys food from the store they own and live in their rental homes the same company owns.they work all year to only find out they owe them more than they earned.

all this exact thing happened here in the coal mines...miners worked..bought food from company store..lived in company houseing..only to find out they were in debt for the basics at the end of each year....when workers decided to unionize...it got violent and bloody and huge shoot outs happened. one sheriff was even shot down on court house lawn by company enforcers that was unarmed.federal troops had to be called in.

you see what happens to the smallish farmers that buck monsanto the one guy planted back his own corn he grew but it had monsanto "gene" that driffted in and pollenated it.judge ruled it was monsantos corn via patent rights...you got to be kidding me....i grow a crop on my place and its still not mine....balongna and dog poop. monsanto was/is trying to patent every garden vegetable too.they even tried patenting the term grange hall....

yall do realize monsanto is working on the agent orange corn right??? you got to be kidding me....how stupid can we be.

http://www.seattleorganicrestaurants.com/vegan-whole-food/Monsanto-Dow-agent-orange-corn.php


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

doingitmyself said:


> I rode my highest horse to illustrate a point. Thank you for noticing, and I absolutely agree some of my assumptions are untrue, that was intentional. My post was in direct and intentional counter babble to the OP. Think of it as a yin/yang kind of thing.
> 
> I don't eat much GMO stuff, nor is there is any need to. I pick and chose my nutrition in that I grow/can/freeze most of my veggies. I vote against GMO by not buying it, and it is easy to avoid if one chooses to. Its not like anyone is blocking anyone's choices of food to eat.



you dont know how hard she is working to feed her family....it is not babble what she is talking about.


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

PrettyPaisley said:


> Well to some degree he is right. Plenty of folks squawk about GMOs but would not grow a garden or hatch an egg if their life depended on it. Then there are others who find themselves unable to get out of the HOA but can't afford insanely prices at places like Whole Foods (which I personally feel is filled with processed crap that's just overpriced) but are desperate to feed their family clean food. I've met dozens upon dozens if these people; mamas who have to wait to buy vegetables grown by folks who refuse to harm the earth until after they've sold the clothes their kids outgrown. If you can look past the apathy of the regular low information folks and see past those who have the means to shop at Whole Foods, you will find a huge, largely invisible group who are just trying to make it as best they can in a fallen world. I just happen to be a lot more hostile and vocal than most when it comes to the difficultly and injustice imposed on us at the hands of Big Ag and those who have bought what they sell hook, line and sinker.


That was very well said, PP. 

I'm not ripping on you like it may sound, and i apologize for it sounding like that. I have clients that are soooo chemically sensitive.... but are getting perms, color, and tons of hair spray! Then they go out of the salon to light up a smoke!! They also are the ones that invariably complain the about the GMO stuff while puffing down a cocktail of poison. 

I understand your concerns with the GMO, I am not unaware of some of the data surrounding it. I also try to eat "clean", not to the point of hysteria, but your family could eat at my home and you would feel comfortable with it. But you'd have to pick some of the fresh veggies for supper that evening!!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

doingitmyself said:


> My post was in direct and intentional counter babble to the OP. .


read

http://www.naturalnews.com/046259_Ebola_outbreak_drug_treatments_Monsanto.html#ixzz393LJiSE2



*Monsanto and Dept. of Defense help fund pharma company that could earn billions from Ebola treatment*

There are some experimental drugs under development by pharma companies that show some promise, but nothing is commercialized yet. (9)

One fascinating development worth investigating further is that TEKMIRA Pharmaceuticals, a company working on an anti-Ebola drug, just received a $1.5 million cash infusion from none other than Monsanto. Click here to read the press release, which states "Tekmira Pharmaceuticals Corporation is a biopharmaceutical company focused on advancing novel RNAi therapeutics and providing its leading lipid nanoparticle (LNP) delivery technology to pharmaceutical partners."

The money from Monsanto is reportedly related to the company's developed of RNAi technology used in agriculture. The deal is valued at up to $86.2 million, according to the WSJ. (11)

Another press release about Tekmira reveals a $140 million contract with the U.S. military for Ebola treatment drugs:

_TKM-Ebola, an anti-Ebola virus RNAi therapeutic, is being developed under a $140 million contract with the U.S. Department of Defense's Medical Countermeasure Systems BioDefense Therapeutics (MCS-BDTX) Joint Product Management Office._

Additional Tekmira partnership are listed at this Tekmira web page.

Learn more: http://www.naturalnews.com/046259_Ebola_outbreak_drug_treatments_Monsanto.html#ixzz39AIyPpqo
​


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

elkhound said:


> you dont know how hard she is working to feed her family....it is not babble what she is talking about.


Don't kid yourself, i work just as hard to feed myself good food. 60 hours a work week, maintaining a canning garden, putting up the harvest, spending time at the nursing home, taking care of dads place. And i do it just like she does. And i agree the topic is not babble, but the hysterics are. The propaganda comes from both sides, that can not be denied. The truth is in the middle somewhere of all this.


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

elkhound said:


> yall do realize monsanto is working on the agent orange corn right??? you got to be kidding me....how stupid can we be.
> 
> http://www.seattleorganicrestaurants.com/vegan-whole-food/Monsanto-Dow-agent-orange-corn.php


That was a good link and I especially liked this paragraph which I think sums it up in a nice, neat way:

_Thanks to biotech tyranny, the United States of America has now turned into a battle field for testing and planting new GMO crops and our kids are turned into guinea pigs of Monsanto&#8217;s laboratory. All because the politicians who we voted for don&#8217;t have enough balls to stand up against the biotech tyranny and simply do their job by serving the public and not the coporate profiteers._


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

doingitmyself said:


> Don't kid yourself, i work just as hard to feed myself good food. 60 hours a work week, maintaining a canning garden, putting up the harvest, spending time at the nursing home, taking care of dads place. And i do it just like she does. And i agree the topic is not babble, but the hysterics are. The propaganda comes from both sides, that can not be denied. The truth is in the middle somewhere of all this.


i know you do but you came off as dismissing her and i didnt see you wanted to play the extreme other side....but it dont matter....you should be highly;y upset what monsanto is allowed to do....we have veterans dieing from agent orange and they are working on agent orange corn as we speak...if this doesnt upset you to rant and babble....oh well....there is no middle for agent orange..its a flat out known cancer killer....if you are happy with it...go in peace..live long and prosper !!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/andrew-kimbrell/dow-chemical-agent-orange-crops_b_4810311.html

*Meet the New Monsanto: Dow Chemical... and Their New 'Agent Orange' Crops*




If you're like me, then you are probably overwhelmed with emails and articles opining on the evils of Monsanto -- and for good reason. Monsanto is a chemical company that began genetically engineering seeds in order to sell more chemicals. The company's business model is based on privatizing life, privatizing our genetic heritage (seeds), and poisoning the Earth. But did you know that Monsanto is just one of the major chemical players that have taken over our agriculture? Others include Syngenta, Bayer, DuPont, and BASF. Monsanto is corporate villain number one, providing PR cover for these other companies that do the same thing with far less public attention. That is about to change. There is one company that may even be worse than Monsanto. And unless we act soon, that company is going to start contaminating our farms and our food in ways we have never seen before. Meet the Dow Chemical company.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

http://www.treehugger.com/green-foo...-gmo-corn-safety-agent-orange-ingredient.html


Over the holidays, the USDA approved a strain of Monsanto's genetically engineered corn that can now be planted freely in the environment and distributed throughout the U.S. food supply, with no oversight or efforts to track its safety.
Monsanto says the strain is drought-tolerant, but the USDA itself has actually found otherwise.
Instead, the agency ignored its own results as well as concerns from the public, which has little trust in the safety of the crop. Nearly 45,000 public comments were written in opposition to the particular corn variety and only 23 comments were written in favor, according to the Cornucopia Institute.
*Approving an Agent Orange Chemical*
Other GMO crops are also on the way. Cornucopia reports that the USDA has opened a public comment period for a soybean variety from Monsanto containing increased levels of an omega-3 fatty acid&#8212;which you hear a lot about as being healthy, but it doesn't not naturally occur in soybeans.
The agency is also holding a public comment period for a GMO corn from Dow engineered to better resist the poisonous herbicide 2,4-D.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Buffy in Dallas said:


> One more reason to hate monsanto
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.healthfreedoms.org/wikil...te-and-cause-pain-on-countries-refusing-gmos/



Guess that buddy buddy relationship with the mercenary group formerly known as Blackwater (that HAS been purchased by some secret, unknown company) will make retaliation easy peasy !!


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

DaleK said:


> Pp everything you claim to know about Monsanto, GMOs, heck even just farming in General is riddled with* half truths *and outright lies, and clearly demonstrable lies at that which you repeat long after any reasonable person would admit they're wrong. An army of psychiatrists would have a field day unravelling your brain, yet somehow everyone else is the problem? You're delusional, and I think deep down you even know it but you're just such an antagonistic and contrary person you enjoy being wrong. I feel sorry for anyone who has to deal with you in person.


Actually, Clarence Thomas, US Sup. Ct. justice, did work for Monsanto. Here is link to Monsanto website with statement:
http://www.monsanto.com/food-inc/pages/monsanto-revolving-door.aspx

Just sayin'
And
"The U.S. Secretary of Agriculture (Anne Veneman) was on the Board of Directors of Monsanto's Calgene Corporation.

The Secretary of Defense (Donald Rumsfeld) was on the Board of Directors of Monsanto's Searle pharmaceuticals.

The U.S. Secretary of Health, Tommy Thompson, received $50,000 in donations from Monsanto during his winning campaign for Wisconsin's governor.

The two congressmen receiving the most donations from Monsanto during the last election were Larry Combest (Chairman of the House Agricultural Committee) and Attorney General John Ashcroft. (Source: Dairy Education Board)

In order for the FDA to determine if Monsanto's growth hormones were safe or not, Monsanto was required to submit a scientific report on that topic. *Margaret Miller, one of Monsanto's researchers put the report together. Shortly before the report submission, Miller left Monsanto and was hired by the FDA.* Her *first *job for the FDA was to determine whether or not to approve the report she wrote for Monsanto. In short, Monsanto approved its own report. Assisting Miller was *another former Monsanto researcher, Susan Sechen*. Deciding whether or not rBGH-derived milk should be labeled fell under the jurisdiction of another FDA official, Michael Taylor, who previously worked as a lawyer for Monsanto."
http://www.redicecreations.com/specialreports/monsanto.html

And I cannot copy and paste the scariest image of 15 overlapping individuals who were in-house at Monsanto (or their direct law firm) and also in the USA government in areas such as Senator, USDA, FDA, EPA. http://www.globalresearch.ca/monsanto-controls-both-the-white-house-and-the-us-congress/5336422 go to the chart.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

elkhound said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/andrew-kimbrell/dow-chemical-agent-orange-crops_b_4810311.html
> 
> *Meet the New Monsanto: Dow Chemical... and Their New 'Agent Orange' Crops*
> 
> ...


I would argue that Monsanto developed its gm crops to make money on the tua farmers pay. They have no corner on the glyphosate market. MANY companies make glyphosate, and farmers do not need to use Monsanto brand herbicides on their crops. But, if as a farmer you choose to seed a Monsanto developed variety, you agree to pay them for the rights to use the technology. Kinda like renting land: You agree to the terms, you pay them, and you hopefully get a benefit.

And the agent orange scare tactic in that article is interesting. Kinda grabs the eyeballs of the un-informed, doesn't it?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

*



Oh, I wish I was an Oscar Mayer weiner,
that is what I'd truly like to be,
'cause if I were an Oscar Mayer weiner,
everyone would be in love with me.

Click to expand...

*
Ah yes 3 or 4 ought to do the trick for tonights supper. Yeah.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

OK, let's suppose that while Ebola was killing thousands of Africans and those uneducated Africans were killing the US Doctors that went there to help, it seemed a long way from our cozy homestead. 
Contrary to PP, our government has been closely watching this, in an effort to be as prepared as could be, in the event Ebola gets on this shore. Bad government, they should just stay out of it.
Monsanto, a huge scientific company with dozens of research labs and hundreds of top scientists, see an opportunity. There is no cure for Ebola. There is no vaccine for Ebola.
What we have here is a double whammy. PP doesn't like Monsanto and is against all vaccines. Now we face the possibility that the evil Monsanto is working (spending millions in research) to create a cure and/or a vaccine that will save lives from the nearly always fatal Ebola.
Will PP avoid a cure if a loved one contracted this disease? Will PP protect her loved ones from this fatal Ebola? If she won't protect herself or her daughter from cervical cancer with a HPV vaccine, I'll bet she shuns this vaccine, too. 
There is no GMO barley. Prior to GMO and glyphosate, much more toxic chemicals were used. Glyphosate residue in food or humans is very, very rare, bordering on impossible.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

haypoint said:


> OK, Glyphosate residue in food or humans is very, very rare, bordering on impossible.



Source ???


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

PrettyPaisley said:


> Source ???


Try this one:

http://www.ask-force.org/web/HerbizideTol/Williams-Safety-Evaluation-Risk-Assessment-RR-2000.pdf

Very scientific, and very interesting. I learned quite a bit about glyphosate and how benign it is.

A few things that stand out, is how it breaks down into carbon and phosphonic acid, two harmless elements. That the oral doses were MASSIVE, before they affected rodents, dogs, rabbits and humans. How the nature of the chemical is such that it simply does not bio-accumulate. How short the breakdown period is.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

farmerDale said:


> Try this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oooh. Very official indeed !! I'll have to read more about Gary, Robert and Ian and what they were up to 15 years ago. Wonder of they'll end up having been in the Monsanto Bed at some point? Kinda reminds me of when my OB told me that the two main ingredients in aspartame broke down in to harmless blah blah blah in the body. Only he didn't need to try to baffle anyone with 49 pages of legalese. 

I prefer straight, to the point and recent-you know, like maybe results post this past spring from a test that has *finally* been done some how many years after Monsanto has saturated the world with this stuff ? And had the acceptable levels raised in what is safe and what is not. Go ahead and get ready to tell me that the big bad world is full of risks and we all end up with crap in our bodies. I can't wait for them to start telling us we will evolve into having to have it in our blood to survive. Oooh!! Maybe Monsanto can figure out a way to sue newborn babies for having their precious patented chemical in their umbilical cords! 
Or even better - vitamin k, HIB AND Round Up shots at birth for all ! 

http://sustainablepulse.com/2014/04...covered-u-s-mothers-breast-milk/#.U9yoG7GCOK0

(Don't confuse my sarcasm with delusion-if you're thinking the past years of too much Dt Dr Pepper have gotten to my brain cells.)


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

Rosa DeLoro:flameproofundies:


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Pretty Paisley, if sharing information with you is never enough to satisfy you, why do you ask for information? Did you actually read the studies, or was it too hard to believe that glyphosate is benign?

I mean, I am not sure what to say. Your links from natural news and mother earth news, and tree-hugger central are the gospel, but my scientific studies links are garbage? 

There are hundreds of studies like this available. I don't know what to say really.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

farmerDale - I ask the same of you. Why is your 15 year old study to trump mine ? Why is it you refuse to acknowledge that Monsanto has blocked study after study on their products with their fancy lawyers that are woven into the US gov't?


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

FD care to explain the finding of glyphosate by moms across america samplings?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Just like so many things that years ago were so bad they were pulled. But come to find out they were not bad and are now back on the shelves. For example many sugar substitutes that were SAID to be so bad for a person are now back. 

All the misinformation brought to the internet by the many anti gmo, anti, proceeded foods, anti this anti that, are so full of exaggeration and misinformation that if it wasn't so sad it would be funny. And then these same Anti folks went and ran with just One Test done on mice and use that ONE study as absolute scientific truth is so out of this world Wrong~! It is so wrong to spread such things as it is a blatant lie and many now have now seen right through those lies and are calling out the anti-folks. And they get so upset and can only post stuff put out by other anti gmo printed material.
And now are getting called out on that. 
They are so transparent you can see right through them. I sure feel sorry for the young folks that are not being told the whole truth just a one-sided one. When they grow up some will find out just how they have been lied to all those years and will rebel.


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

Seen on a billboard orbiting the Earth in 50 years.

"Welcome to the planet Earth! But don't drink the water, breath the air, or eat the food. Because you will die. It's a fact that everyone that lives on this planet dies."

Propaganda, but factual, words twisted to serve the user, so much of this surrounding drugs, foods, politics, form both sides that its just literally sickening.....


----------



## paintlady (May 10, 2007)

Well if this is true about Monsanto then they should be happy to have their first guinea pigs right here in the good old USA! I really think it is a huge mistake to bring two people who are sick with this deadly disease here to the US considering they don't know HOW they contracted this as they were supposed to be using all of the safety precautions set in place. It is a Pandora's box in my mind. They also keep saying that it is only spread by bodily fluids.. well also in my mind when a person sneezes, coughs or sweats they are emitting bodily fluids! People in Africa have contracted this disease by handling dead bodies.. so what happens if these two people die? This disease has a 21 day incubation period and has so many unknowns that if Monsanto really does get involved it will have a lot to work on but at what risk to the American people?


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

barf bag??....roflmao...turbulence ahead...dont you puke on my new seat covers...lol


you must see something you dont like in industrial food industry otherwise you wouldnt be doing all you do securing your own food goods as much as possible...yes..no..maybe

yea we all die....but lets not forget the ones that were called alarmists who have already died from asbestos..oh its safe slap it up there that dust wont hurt you...the coal miners here in my area that died of black lung and the huge gun battles that took places and federal troops had to be brought in and the one sheriff that was shot down on the court house sidewalk by company enforcers brought in to stifle the organization of miners unions.vietnam veterns with cancer from agent orange,birds of prey and DDT....the list goes on


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

MoonRiver said:


> Where does the money come from that they give away?


I will hazard a guess here.... Philadelphia or Denver... thats where the govt has its mints.


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

I mostly grow my own because its cheaper in terms of dollars although not in time. And yes i do see issues with the industrial processing of most foods, i can't take the salt most use, nor do i enjoy the sub quality of foods that are commercially canned. I worked in the industrial, construction industry before enjoying a debilitating back injury so i have been exposed to the risks of asbestos and likely thousands of other known carcinogens. It makes sense to eat as "cleanly" as one can. Economic factors limit some in that direction. 

All my neighbors are farmers and very good friends of mine and they are not a bunch of ignorant tractor drivers like many would like to believe. The market (which means you) will decide how much GMO stuff is grown. I would just suggest to vote with your food dollars, nothing gets a manufacturers attention better than to see the competitors product flying off the shelf. General Mills Cherrios is a prime example. It is made with non GMO corn. Others are to follow.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

doingitmyself said:


> I mostly grow my own because its cheaper in terms of dollars although not in time. And yes i do see issues with the industrial processing of most foods, i can't take the salt most use, nor do i enjoy the sub quality of foods that are commercially canned. I worked in the industrial, construction industry before enjoying a debilitating back injury so i have been exposed to the risks of asbestos and likely thousands of other known carcinogens. It makes sense to eat as "cleanly" as one can. Economic factors limit some in that direction.
> 
> 
> 
> All my neighbors are farmers and very good friends of mine and they are not a bunch of ignorant tractor drivers like many would like to believe. The market (which means you) will decide how much GMO stuff is grown. I would just suggest to vote with your food dollars, nothing gets a manufacturers attention better than to see the competitors product flying off the shelf. General Mills Cherrios is a prime example. It is made with non GMO corn. Others are to follow.





The "market" means ALL OF US. I'm not a betting woman but I would bet you don't live in a bubble.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

doingitmyself said:


> General Mills Cherrios is a prime example. It is made with non GMO corn.


 And THAT there is a Prime example of the BLATANT Untruths told on this site and others by the Uninformed anti gmo folks !!!!!!!!!!


> *We don&#8217;t use genetically modified ingredients in original Cheerios. Our principal ingredient has always been whole grain oats &#8211; and there are no GMO oats. We use a small amount of corn starch in cooking, and just one gram of sugar per serving for taste. But our corn starch comes from non-GMO corn, and we use only non-GMO pure cane sugar. *


http://www.cheerios.com/en/Articles/cheerios-and-gmos#.U9067VZ1_nY


*There Are No GMO Oats (and Probably Never Will Be)*


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

arabian knight said:


> And THAT there is a Prime example of the BLATANT Untruths told on this site and others by the Uninformed anti gmo folks !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.cheerios.com/en/Articles/cheerios-and-gmos#.U9067VZ1_nY
> 
> ...


How is it an untruth? It *is* made with non-GMO corn, says so right in the quote you posted. doingitmyself didn't say non-gmo oats, he(she?) said corn.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Too bad for Monsanto if the earth were covered in glyphosate. No one would have to buy any. That mean corporate giant, Monsanto, has created a weed killer that breaks down with contact with the soil, so farmers must continue to buy more. It breaks down right away. Quite unlike the chemicals that glyphosate replaced.
Other than Mercola and Natural news, where is that report of glyphosate in breast milk?
Wish you knew more about what frightens you. Agent Orange is a defoliant made from 2,4D and 2,4,5T. Quite safe. However, in the 1960s and 70s, the government prescribed method to create it, left a highly toxic by-product, dioxin. 
Today, 2,4D is a common lawn spray. Kills weeds and does not harm grass.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

I find it interesting that people have taken a stand against things that they nothing about. I was at a Farmer's Market last week. a woman wanted to buy some vegetables (green beans, summer squash, tomatoes) and asked if it was non-GMO. When assured that they weren't, she asked if the seeds were GMO?
Same for gluten. While a portion of the population might have an allergy to gluten, this latest "fad" is so silly. People ask if this or that is gluten-free. They have no idea what to look for. It really isn't complicated. GMO is corn and soybeans. Canola oil and Beet sugar came from a GMO plant, but contains no altered DNA. Gluten is in wheat. Wheat is GMO-free.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

I am not so sure what you think you're seeing is what you are seeing. People are beginning to hear new words; I know had no idea what GMO meant until several years ago and like most other things in life there is a leanring curve. Jumping up and down, pointing fingers and squealing, "what kind of ignorant lemming are you if you don't know there are no GMO oats?" reflects much more negatively on you than on someone who is trying to get a grasp on what they are feeding their kids. General Mills can see it - otherwise they would not bother with the pesky, pricey label changes that pro-GMO folks are so quick to complain about. 

So maybe, just maybe the game is quickly coming to and end. Makes sense that Monsanto would target the squishy, young, impessionable minds at the grade school level. Look at how well it worked for Hitler. 

Studies that were never allowed to be done, attempts to stifle or discredit studies that were done, sueing hard working honest farmers, stacking the deck with your foot soliders, laughing, smacking each other on the butt with a "woot-we got her on that one" won't last forever. The truth is and will continue to come out. It's like I tell the girls when baby critters are born on the farm, "No matter what you do, don't EVER get between a momma and her baby." Don't under estimate the sheer determination of a group of informed folks heck bent on protecting the health of their kids.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

haypoint said:


> I find it interesting that people have taken a stand against things that they nothing about. I was at a Farmer's Market last week. a woman wanted to buy some vegetables (green beans, summer squash, tomatoes) and asked if it was non-GMO. When assured that they weren't, she asked if the seeds were GMO?
> Same for gluten. While a portion of the population might have an allergy to gluten, this latest "fad" is so silly. People ask if this or that is gluten-free. They have no idea what to look for. It really isn't complicated. GMO is corn and soybeans. Canola oil and Beet sugar came from a GMO plant, but contains no altered DNA. Gluten is in wheat. Wheat is GMO-free.



Gluten is not just in wheat. You will find gluten in rye, barley, and other varieties of wheat that include spelt, farro, kamut and the like. People are LEARNING. They are learning that we have foolishly handed over our food supply and now we are paying the tab. 

How about a little grace for those folks who would like to be informed? I understand that's not nearly as much fun as secret handshakes, winks and nods but dang. They have money to spend and could just as easily give it to someone else who's more patient while they sort all this insanity out, you know ?


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

doingitmyself said:


> General Mills Cherrios is a prime example. It is made with non GMO corn. Others are to follow.


Cheerios are made from oats, though. And there are no gm oats. It is a scam, a great big marketing ploy by a delusional cereal company, who knows some consumers fear gm crops, and so they slap a label on their product that does not even use gm crops, saying it is, "now gm free".

To appease the uninformed. Taking advantage of a fake issue, precisely like the "organic" market does. If only consumers would research the pesticides "organic farmers use. But they don't, because the perception that the word "organic" gives, is that none are used. Yet nothing could be further from the truth.
Except General mills, and their lame brained propaganda regarding non-gm cheerios, made from a crop that is not gm in the first place.

And who is pulling the wool over they eyes of consumers?


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

PrettyPaisley said:


> farmerDale - I ask the same of you. Why is your 15 year old study to trump mine ? Why is it you refuse to acknowledge that Monsanto has blocked study after study on their products with their fancy lawyers that are woven into the US gov't?


Glyphosate was discovered, and came into use 44 years ago, so studies from 15 years ago took place after almost three decades of usage. 

As far as the whole conspiracy thing, I dunno, I just don't know what all happens in DC. I am up in Canada. I do know that hundreds and hundreds of studies have taken place to ensure proper food safety, low environmental impacts, and toxicity potential, are met and exceeded.

I am not sure what you are meaning specifically about Monsanto blocking studies. Tons of studies have been done, and many more tons will be done.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

elkhound said:


> FD care to explain the finding of glyphosate by moms across america samplings?


What is to explain? Anything can be found anywhere by anybody, if they look hard enough. I wonder how much glyphosate was supposedly found. If they looked for nicotine, I am sure they would find it too. But so what? Unless they are finding glyphosate in the range of around two cups per person, ( as per the point in the study I posted, at which glyphosate can become slightly toxic to humans), what does it matter? We do not digest the stuff as studies show.

I guess I don't really get the question???


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

farmerDale said:


> Glyphosate was discovered, and came into use 44 years ago, so studies from 15 years ago took place after almost three decades of usage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Three decades of use but long before the acceptable levels were raised, and long before it was being used in the quantities it is now, and long before the patent expired, and long before GMO crops were created. So it's was used - yes, but nothing like we are seeing now. 

That's like saying soybeans have been being grown for years so they must be healthy, but the fields I used to run through in third grade in Osceola AR whilst chasing crop dusters weren't GMO and over processed soy wasn't in every box on the store shelves messing with our health like it is now. 

And I know things are different in your part of the world. No corruption up there and butterflies and bees are magically immune to the poisoning that's going on down here. You've mentioned that in the past.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

farmerDale said:


> I am not sure what you are meaning specifically about Monsanto blocking studies. Tons of studies have been done, and many more tons will be done.


Let me be more clear. 

http://www.combat-monsanto.co.uk/spip.php?rubrique18


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

farmerDale said:


> Cheerios are made from oats, though. And there are no gm oats. It is a scam, a great big marketing ploy by a delusional cereal company, who knows some consumers fear gm crops, and so they slap a label on their product that does not even use gm crops, saying it is, "now gm free".
> 
> To appease the uninformed. Taking advantage of a fake issue, precisely like the "organic" market does. If only consumers would research the pesticides "organic farmers use. But they don't, because the perception that the word "organic" gives, is that none are used. Yet nothing could be further from the truth.
> Except General mills, and their lame brained propaganda regarding non-gm cheerios, made from a crop that is not gm in the first place.
> ...


The organic market is riddled with deception. The USDA owns the organic label. You simply cannot trust "organic" or "natural" labels - another reason I feel labeling GMOs is a joke - sans piquing enough interest to force change. 

Large chemical/food corporations are NOT in this game to do anything other than fill bellies and bank accounts. Breakfast cereal is some of the most toxic crap on this planet (ranked right up there with animal feed) so you won't hear me singing the praises of processed organic food like products. But what you should try and understand is that many folks are looking for a good/better/best middle ground - as processed food is here to stay. Along with your buddies at Monsanto, Dow, Bayer, Syngenta and other chemical Ag companies, as was ever so gently pointed out in previous posts. 

So while you and I know that non-GMO Cheerios is just one notch above Cap't Crunch, the average shopper desperate to get away from the SAD is looking for a baby step while she learns to cook from scratch. Oats may not be GMO but corn most definitely is. And corn is listed on the box as an ingredient so I'm not sure why you continue to beat that drum. 

And I don't know everybody in town but to say everyone thinks organic growing is done without pesticides is quite a reach. Or maybe that's how they think up in the butterfly haven in which you live.


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

Ahh, the old "there are no studies" line...



> Every major international science body in the world has reviewed multiple independent studies&#8212;in some cases numbering in the hundreds&#8212;in coming to the consensus conclusion that GMO crops are as safe or safer than conventional or organic foods. But until now, the magnitude of the research on crop biotechnology has never been cataloged. In response to what they believed was an information gap, a team of Italian scientists summarized 1783 studies about the safety and environmental impacts of GMO foods&#8212;a staggering number.
> The research review, published in Critical Reviews in Biotechnology in September, spanned only the last decade&#8212;from 2002 to 2012&#8212;which represents only about a third of the lifetime of GM technology.


find the info here
http://www.geneticliteracyproject.org/wp/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/Nicolia-20131.pdf


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

PrettyPaisley said:


> Don't under estimate the sheer determination of a group of informed folks heck bent on protecting the health of their kids.


This is true.... whether they are correctly informed or not. There are always going to be conspiracy theories, and enough people who will buy into them to go round.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

I guess we haven't changed that much since the times of Witch Burning, have we? Just takes some determination and a misinformed public.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Human nature is still human nature. Personally I think we all have an "activist gene", and different causes trigger it for different people. I don't know of anyone that there isn't one thing that can get them fired up and ready to take action. Sometimes, wonderful things happen because of this. But often, unfortunately, it's misguided. Once "activist mode" has been triggered, usually no amount of calm logic or reasoning will overcome it. It's deep down in the gut feelings. Think about it, it sure explains a lot of things.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

PrettyPaisley said:


> Let me be more clear.
> 
> http://www.combat-monsanto.co.uk/spip.php?rubrique18


So we get a very clear picture...... from a totally reliable unbiased source.... cool!


----------



## Lonesomelov (Jul 14, 2009)

Y'know what I don't like and what doesn't sit well with me? Why would the maker of RoundUp buy up most of the seed companies? Monsanto owns 40% of the world's seeds now. Interesting and disturbing. Why do I get the creepies when I walk into my local feed store and the only thing they have on the shelves period, is chemicals? What happened to us and I realize that is more than a 5 minute answer and has a lot more to do with society as a whole than just chemicals but 100 years ago, we didn't have all the chemicals. One hundred years ago my family farmed 200 acres without ANY chemicals and fed a family of nine. They had their failures and successes but to this day all those siblings are alive and well and in their 70's and 80's and the ones' that went before them lived to 100. So I guess what happened? 

And yes, there IS GMO wheat!


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Lonesomelov said:


> Y'know what I don't like and what doesn't sit well with me? Why would the maker of RoundUp buy up most of the seed companies? Monsanto owns 40% of the world's seeds now. Interesting and disturbing. Why do I get the creepies when I walk into my local feed store and the only thing they have on the shelves period, is chemicals? What happened to us and I realize that is more than a 5 minute answer and has a lot more to do with society as a whole than just chemicals but 100 years ago, we didn't have all the chemicals. One hundred years ago my family farmed 200 acres without ANY chemicals and fed a family of nine. They had their failures and successes but to this day all those siblings are alive and well and in their 70's and 80's and the ones' that went before them lived to 100. So I guess what happened?
> 
> And yes, there IS GMO wheat!


Whoa, just whoa.
Monsanto is a company that has employed the top plant scientists in the world for a very long time. The patent rights ran out on Roundup a long time ago. What do you expect, a one hit wonder? Nope, on to other stuff they can make that has a benefit, so people will want it and they make a profit.
Apparently, Monsanto sees that there is money (demand) to be had for improved plants. That is how Capitalism works.
A hundred years ago, there were plenty of toxic chemicals on Grandpa's farm. My old incubator had a cleaning requirement of some blue substance that isn't available any more. Ever hear of DDT? A hundred years ago, fruit trees were doused with all sorts of toxic chemicals. I own an antique hand crank crop duster.
The difference is that we have a better understanding of chemicals and have embraced the least toxic, least likely to run off or contaminate ground water as was not uncommon 50 years ago.
Sure it is fun to imagine a time, not so long ago where the tillers of the soil and the animal husbandry man worked in organic harmony with Mother Nature. Did you know that most died young, many caused the dirty thirties and the annual loss of 5 tons of topsoil was an accepted agricultural practice. 
I think Lassie is still available on Netflix.

If you must throw out that red herring, the only GMO wheat is because of criminals, not Monsanto. Monsanto pulled it all and if it exists, as it did a couple years ago, it is because prople signed a contract and then broke the contract and, therefore, the law.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

ya 200 Acres but you CANN'T do that on the 1,000's of acres that are NOW being farmed on one farm. they MUST use what some called evil chemicals. They are Now Feeding the World 100 years ago one only fed your family and a very few friends that was IT.
Face it this is the future. But sprays of chemicals have been cut in half over the years. That is a good thing. But still some are a very few are not happy. 
they won;t be happy until the evil mega farms are no more. Well guess what they are just getting bigger, and will continue to do so.
I have a Huge Hog operation starting up less then a 1/2 mile away. Am I worried, did I sign a petition to keep it from being Built NO.
I believe in Capitalism if the guy owns the land and he can guilt such a place I say Go For It. And that is just what I told some dude that was trying to stop the hog barn from getting guilt. 
And BTW he ONLY got one person in a 10 mile radius to sign. LOL


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

farmerDale said:


> Cheerios are made from oats, though. And there are no gm oats. It is a scam, a great big marketing ploy by a delusional cereal company, who knows some consumers fear gm crops, and so they slap a label on their product that does not even use gm crops, saying it is, "now gm free".


I agree it's a marketing ploy, but Cheerios are more than just oats...corn products are used in them. And then there are Multi-Grain Cheerios, which have more corn than anything else...not sure if they claim them to be GMO-free.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_are_the_ingredients_in_cheerios


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

haypoint said:


> http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_are_the_ingredients_in_cheerios


They neglected to mention that General Mills is now adding Ebola to Cheerios.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Lonesomelov said:


> And yes, there IS GMO wheat!


No, there is not. Yes, they did studies and tests, but none is in the marketplace, none is grown by farmers and sold. Farmers rejected gm wheat for various reasons.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Lonesomelov said:


> And yes, there IS GMO wheat!



You are correct. There *is* GMO wheat, though it is not being grown intentionally and of course, legally. And since no one has claimed it - and finding the wheat sent the Japanese running away from purchasing American wheat - there was slight hustle to find out who would stoop so low as to frame Monsanto.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

jtbrandt said:


> They neglected to mention that General Mills is now adding Ebola to Cheerios.


That might just cut down on the overpopulation issue rapidly. If it were true.


----------

